# Governors of Texas and Mississippi Say No Mask Mandate Any Longer



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2021)

Article:  Governors--no mask mandate

Gov. Greg Abbott ended Texas' statewide mask mandate and announced an executive order to allow all businesses to reopen at full capacity.

"It is now time to open Texas 100%," Abbott said at a news conference Tuesday.

"COVID has not suddenly disappeared," he added. "But it is clear from the recoveries, from the vaccinations, from the reduced hospitalizations, and from the safe practices that Texas are using, that state mandates are no longer needed."

Abbott's executive order is effective March 10, overriding a previous executive order issued in October. The new order mandates that if hospitalization rates exceed 15% hospital bed capacity for seven days, county judges may use mitigation strategies in their jurisdiction, according to Abbott.

Health experts, including Dr. Anthony Fauci, have cautioned against states reopening too quickly. At a White House briefing on Friday, Fauci warned against easing restrictions until the U.S. baseline average of new infections is lower.

"We have to carefully look at what happens over the next week or so with those numbers, before you start making the understandable need to relax on certain restrictions," Fauci said. "Watch it closely, and be prepared to react according to what actually happens.”

"We think it's a mistake to lift these mandate too early. Masks are saving a lot of lives," he said. "The president has been clear about the fact that in the first 100 days of this administration, we could save 50,000 lives if we stick to this. I'm hoping that the businesses, and the community and people in Texas, the mayors, the county, will rethink this. I hope the governor rethinks this. It's only a small piece of cloth that's needed."

Mississippi followed suit on Tuesday, with Gov. Tate Reeves announcing he would also remove mask mandates and business restrictions.


For more of this article see blue link at top.

*Do you think this is the right thing to do?  *


----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2021)

I hope it works out well for them. I wish our state would do the same. It will be beyond wonderful to experience normalcy again after a year of this unspeakable situation.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 3, 2021)

Its not going to work out well for us at all here in Texas.  Disagree with Abbott completely.  I am with the doctor on this one.  I am just thankful that I don't get out much.  When I do, I will wear a mask and anyone coming in my home will have one on too.  I will still do delivery and they better have masks on.  I cannot control what happens when my stuff is being packed but I saw where HEB and Kroger said they will continue with the mask wearing.

I think this is the "new normal" for quite awhile.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Its not going to work out well for us at all here in Texas.  Disagree with Abbott completely.  I am with the doctor on this one.  I am just thankful that I don't get out much.  When I do, I will wear a mask and anyone coming in my home will have one on too.  I will still do delivery and they better have masks on.  I cannot control what happens when my stuff is being packed but I saw where HEB and Kroger said they will continue with the mask wearing.
> 
> I think this is the "new normal" for quite awhile.


...will do the same..


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 3, 2021)

Seems to soon to me. What's the rush? We got this far and now with the vaccines in play why not wait another month or so.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 3, 2021)

I was disappointed with the announcements.

I can understand the need to open businesses but I can't understand the need to strike down the mask mandates in order to do it.

I hope that people continue to practice the commonsense public health guidelines to protect themselves and their loved ones.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 3, 2021)

Now that nicer weather is coming, and more States are relaxing their rules, I will not be surprised if there isn't another "spike" in this virus by April.  It seems that we're in a race between getting millions vaccinated, and businesses shutting down for lack of customers.


----------



## debrakay (Mar 3, 2021)

I am happy for the states, younger and older people that will be able to go about their lives freely without a face covered up by a piece of flimsy material that some old people think are a barrier that will protect them from death.  At age 67 I have lived longer than many others.  My Goddaughter died at age 15 of a heart attack.  I have many friends who have lost children from SIDS, car accidents, suicide, and disease.  I have over 30 classmates that I grew up with who never made it to 67 and we only had 150 in the class.  I am thankful for the years I have been blessed with.  My God knows me and He knows how long I will be on earth.  A piece of material covering my face will not give me one extra day.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

I think this will prove to be an unwise move.  To quote Catherine Aird,
“If you can't be a good example, then you'll just have to be a horrible warning.”​


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2021)

debrakay said:


> I am happy for the states, younger and older people that will be able to go about their lives freely without a face covered up by a piece of flimsy material that some old people think are a barrier that will protect them from death.  At age 67 I have lived longer than many others.  My Goddaughter died at age 15 of a heart attack.  I have many friends who have lost children from SIDS, car accidents, suicide, and disease.  I have over 30 classmates that I grew up with who never made it to 67 and we only had 150 in the class.  I am thankful for the years I have been blessed with.  My God knows me and He knows how long I will be on earth.  A piece of material covering my face will not give me one extra day.


It is not only old people that wear a mask to protect themselves and others.  If we hadn't been wearing the masks a lot more would have died and there is much evidence of that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Now that nicer weather is coming, and more States are relaxing their rules, I will not be surprised if there isn't another "spike" in this virus by April.  It seems that we're in a race between getting millions vaccinated, and businesses shutting down for lack of customers.


I agree and it's most unfortunate.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 3, 2021)

About 7% of Texans have been vaccinated. We are second or third to last in per capita vaccinated. Today 1,000 will die of the virus and 50,000 will get the virus. So what medical academy did Abbott attend? Strictly based on politics. He took none of the blame for the blackout/ freezeout catastrophe. Why not wait until May? Let's wait and see what the infection numbers look like in a month. I still have not got one vaccine despite being registered in January.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 3, 2021)

debrakay said:


> I am happy for the states, younger and older people that will be able to go about their lives freely without a face covered up by a piece of flimsy material that some old people think are a barrier that will protect them from death.  At age 67 I have lived longer than many others.  My Goddaughter died at age 15 of a heart attack.  I have many friends who have lost children from SIDS, car accidents, suicide, and disease.  I have over 30 classmates that I grew up with who never made it to 67 and we only had 150 in the class.  I am thankful for the years I have been blessed with.  My God knows me and He knows how long I will be on earth.  A piece of material covering my face will not give me one extra day.


Is your God the same one that has killed millions with his virus?


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 3, 2021)

The Mississippi governor has been pretty flexible based on statistics throughout the pandemic.  He implemented mandates initially on a county by county basis during Mississippi's 2020 summer spike, lifted them as that waned, then re-implemented during the winter spike. Had several time-frames in which the whole state was under a mask mandate.  Based on his pattern, he'll mandate them again if the numbers warrant.   Psychologically, it's been a pretty effective strategy based on my travels through different counties the past year.  People have paid attention when he has highlighted their area in a way that I doubt they would have had there been long-term statewide mandates.

Businesses, county govt officials and mayors can continue mandates if they choose to do so.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2021)

chic said:


> I hope it works out well for them. I wish our state would do the same. It will be beyond wonderful to experience normalcy again after a year of this unspeakable situation.


I hope it works well for them too but I have the feeling that it won't.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2021)

Too soon!


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 3, 2021)

debrakay said:


> I am happy for the states, younger and older people that will be able to go about their lives freely without a face covered up by a piece of flimsy material that some old people think are a barrier that will protect them from death.  At age 67 I have lived longer than many others.  My Goddaughter died at age 15 of a heart attack.  I have many friends who have lost children from SIDS, car accidents, suicide, and disease.  I have over 30 classmates that I grew up with who never made it to 67 and we only had 150 in the class.  I am thankful for the years I have been blessed with.  My God knows me and He knows how long I will be on earth.  A piece of material covering my face will not give me one extra day.


reply to debrakay:  I have said over and over that 860 people, mostly the old & those with medical issues, died of Covid-19 in my province here in Canada over the last year.  In the same time frame 3,000 people, young & old, have died of cancer.  But perhaps isn't sexy & it does not catch the media interest.  For these 860 the world got turned upside down.  How much those masks helped is debatable.  Perhaps for those with medical issues, maybe.  For the young with good resistance, probably a waste of time & money.  Good for you debrakay for speaking up for what you believe rather than take the easy path & follow the sheep.  We used to have something called "Freedom of Speech" but boy oh boy, you just try it today.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 3, 2021)

What a Fool Believes!


----------



## oldman (Mar 3, 2021)

And now we wait. The numbers will tell the story.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 3, 2021)

Personally, I'll take a wait and see attitude about this.  There has been a good deal of debate and conflicting data on the overall efficacy of masks in relation to other factors.


----------



## chic (Mar 3, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> reply to debrakay:  I have said over and over that 860 people, mostly the old & those with medical issues, died of Covid-19 in my province here in Canada over the last year.  In the same time frame 3,000 people, young & old, have died of cancer.  But perhaps isn't sexy & it does not catch the media interest.  For these 860 the world got turned upside down.  How much those masks helped is debatable.  Perhaps for those with medical issues, maybe.  For the young with good resistance, probably a waste of time & money.  Good for you debrakay for speaking up for what you believe rather than take the easy path & follow the sheep.  We used to have something called "Freedom of Speech" but boy oh boy, you just try it today.


This is the saddest part during this time of stress and for some isolation as well, that we can no longer express our true feelings on this touchy subject for fear of ridicule. I wish that would end. However one feels about the issue. We don't have to hate each other over it.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 3, 2021)

I adore my two grandchildren and expect more will be coming via my other children.  I'd love to dance at their weddings as my parents and in-laws did at my children's weddings.  Maybe I'll be even be lucky enough to welcome a great grandchild into the world.  

Medical advances, vaccines, tests, and the like are welcome if they can help me achieve those aims. 

Dylan Thomas's words express this far better than mine:
_“Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.”  _


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> reply to debrakay:  I have said over and over that 860 people, mostly the old & those with medical issues, died of Covid-19 in my province here in Canada over the last year.  In the same time frame 3,000 people, young & old, have died of cancer.  But perhaps isn't sexy & it does not catch the media interest.  For these 860 the world got turned upside down.  How much those masks helped is debatable.  Perhaps for those with medical issues, maybe.  For the young with good resistance, probably a waste of time & money.  Good for you debrakay for speaking up for what you believe rather than take the easy path & follow the sheep.  We used to have something called "Freedom of Speech" but boy oh boy, you just try it today.


There still is Freedom of Speech and many on all sides of the issues have been, are and will be doing it.

That easier path you speak of is the path of sanity--and I believe sheep are very smart!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I think this will prove to be an unwise move.  To quote Catherine Aird,
> “If you can't be a good example, then you'll just have to be a horrible warning.”​


Sad but probably true.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 3, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Seems to soon to me. What's the rush? We got this far and now with the vaccines in play why not wait another month or so.


I feel the same.  I'm wondering what's in it for these governors.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 4, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> Seems to soon to me. What's the rush? We got this far and now with the vaccines in play why not wait another month or so.


The rush may be the all the people who're living on the edge as a result of the lockdowns, stifled economy and loss of jobs/income/insurance.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 4, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> The rush may be the all the people who're living on the edge as a result of the lockdowns, stifled economy and loss of jobs/income/insurance.


So what happens to them when we have a surge and have to lockdown again?


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 4, 2021)

I double mask every time I go out,   and I certainly intend to continue to do so.   Glad I don't go out  into crowds of people.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2021)

Every time one of the states that are more interested in business profits than people's lives rushes to reopen too soon, there is a spike. There will soon be another one. 

Vaccinations are proceeding at an amazing pace. Why not just wait a little while longer, and reopen when most of us are vaccinated?


----------



## Nathan (Mar 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Governors of Texas and Mississippi Say No Mask Mandate Any Longer
> 
> *Do you think this is the right thing to do?  *


You've heard the term "heard immunity"....this move is called "thinning the heard".

I don't care what other states do, I'm glad that California's governor has good sense.


----------



## RubyK (Mar 4, 2021)

I disagree with Texas and Missippi. Glad I don't live in either state.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> I adore my two grandchildren and expect more will be coming via my other children.  I'd love to dance at their weddings as my parents and in-laws did at my children's weddings.  Maybe I'll be even be lucky enough to welcome a great grandchild into the world.
> 
> Medical advances, vaccines, tests, and the like are welcome if they can help me achieve those aims.
> 
> ...


That is a pretty famous poem by Wales' most famous poet.  When we visited Wales in 2019 we visited his grave & also the house & the little shack where Dylan Thomas wrote his poems at Laughame, Wales.  His grave is located in Laughame too.  Too bad about his early death due too much booze.  "A Child's Christmas in Wales" is pretty famous too.  He was born in Swansea, Wales but died at a young age in New York at the young age of 39.  Nice to see that someone still loves poetry in this mad world of 500 channels & non stop texting.  Thanks, StarSong.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I feel the same.  I'm wondering what's in it for these governors.


The Texas governor has been under a lot of pressure from the right wing leaders in the legislature. Furthermore, he is up for re-election next year so this is another move to avoid a primary challenge. But the big deflection is so Texans would forget his lack of responsibility with the massive electric grid failure and all the damage from the snowstorm.

As for the Mississippi governor, there is a reason why that state is pretty much last in just about every parameter.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 4, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> The rush may be the all the people who're living on the edge as a result of the lockdowns, stifled economy and loss of jobs/income/insurance.


Well, let see how that works out since this month is Spring Break! Should be a lot of partying on the beaches/bars on San Padre Island, Galveston and Corpus Christi. Check numbers in mid to late April.


----------



## 911 (Mar 4, 2021)

With so many illegals being allowed to now enter the country without any vetting or testing, even if Texas numbers spike, we may not know who to blame. Yesterday, over 100 illegals w/COVID entered the U.S., boarded buses and left for other U.S. cities. I’m sure there are plenty of new illegals walking around inside Texas, but can’t confirm it.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 4, 2021)

911 said:


> With so many *illegals *being allowed to now enter the country without any vetting or testing, even if Texas numbers spike, we may not know who to blame. Yesterday, over 100 illegals w/COVID entered the U.S., boarded buses and left for other U.S. cities. I’m sure there are plenty of new illegals walking around inside Texas, but can’t confirm it.


If they entered the country with approval at the border, are they illegal?
I would be more concerned about maskless millions in bars, restaurants, night clubs and etc. starting next Wednesday.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 4, 2021)

911 said:


> With so many illegals being allowed to now enter the country without any vetting or testing, even if Texas numbers spike, we may not know who to blame. Yesterday, over 100 illegals w/COVID entered the U.S., boarded buses and left for other U.S. cities. I’m sure there are plenty of new illegals walking around inside Texas, but can’t confirm it.


Since 7620 new COVID cases were reported in TX yesterday alone, it's pretty clear that undocumented people aren't their major COVID problem.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 4, 2021)

I guess scientists as advisors is just window dressing;:

"... Abbott’s team of medical advisers appeared to play a minimal role in the decision. Three of the four said Wednesday that Abbott did not directly consult with them prior to the drastic shift in policy. The fourth said he couldn’t say whether the move was a good idea.

One such adviser expressed overt reservations about the move.

“I don’t think this is the right time,” Dr. Mark McClellan, a former commissioner of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration and director of the Duke-Margolis Center for Health Policy at Duke University, said in a statement. “Texas has been making some real progress, but it’s too soon for full reopening and to stop masking around others.”

https://www.texastribune.org/2021/03/03/abbott-mask-order-texas-advisers/


----------



## wasserball (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm with Trump on this pandemic.  Let the people decide how to avoid the virus.  All these mandates and orders and rules are so arbitrary. Let me give you an example.  Texas UIL manages all high school sports.  The mandate was no spectators at the district and region meets that lead up to state, but they still make the rules.  Well, at state, they allowed half capacity.  Now, what is the difference?  OK, UIL made lots of money, whereas, the district and region meets were not their jurisdictions.  Then, the rule is to keep six feet apart on the pool deck.  Let me just say that it was impossible, but it is better to make the rule than to get sued.  It is nevertheless easy to take precautions, but implementation is impossible.  Money, money, money rules!


----------



## win231 (Mar 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Since 7620 new COVID cases were reported in TX yesterday alone, it's pretty clear that undocumented people aren't their major COVID problem.


But......they sure do make a great scapegoat.


----------



## win231 (Mar 4, 2021)

wasserball said:


> I'm with Trump on this pandemic.  Let the people decide how to avoid the virus.  All these mandates and orders and rules are so arbitrary. Let me give you an example.  Texas UIL manages all high school sports.  The mandate was no spectators at the district and region meets that lead up to state, but they still make the rules.  Well, at state, they allowed half capacity.  Now, what is the difference?  OK, UIL made lots of money, whereas, the district and region meets were not their jurisdictions.  Then, the rule is to keep six feet apart on the pool deck.  Let me just say that it was impossible, but it is better to make the rule than to get sued.  It is nevertheless easy to take precautions, but implementation is impossible.  Money, money, money rules!


Yes, money rules.  It also rules the vaccine & the fear needed to sell it.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 4, 2021)

win231 said:


> But......they sure do make a great scapegoat.


Especially when it's intentional.

"Texas Gov. Greg Abbott is stalling efforts by the Biden administration to provide federal funds for Covid-19 tests for migrants released from custody, a senior Homeland Security official tells CNN."

https://www.channel3000.com/texas-g...igrants-then-blamed-them-for-spreading-covid/


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 4, 2021)

That's just crazy. I'll be waiting to see what their stats are like.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 4, 2021)

What many are missing is places like Brazil where the virus is raging and so far untamable. The longer poor countries struggle with the different strains the more the strains will mutate. What is happening in North Korea where we here of not a single case? As long as there are poor third world countries that don't have the infrastructure to defeat natural destructive events then the world around them will be impacted. All the stooges that declared it is within their rights not to wear masks learned the truth that is it is not in the constitution that you can spread fatal diseases to others. Now there are four states removing the masks. Vaccines or no vaccines the virus will continue to kill for many years ahead.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 4, 2021)

wasserball said:


> I'm with Trump on this pandemic.  Let the people decide how to avoid the virus.  All these mandates and orders and rules are so arbitrary. Let me give you an example.  Texas UIL manages all high school sports.  The mandate was no spectators at the district and region meets that lead up to state, but they still make the rules.  Well, at state, they allowed half capacity.  Now, what is the difference?  OK, UIL made lots of money, whereas, the district and region meets were not their jurisdictions.  Then, the rule is to keep six feet apart on the pool deck.  Let me just say that it was impossible, but it is better to make the rule than to get sued.  It is nevertheless easy to take precautions, but implementation is impossible.  Money, money, money rules!


Trump?


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 4, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Trump?


You know, the former guy.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 4, 2021)

Masks or no masks. Vaccines or no vaccines. When it's your turn...it's your turn.


----------



## wasserball (Mar 4, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Trump?


Yes, he's gone!  But, we still got another extremist, Dr. Fauci.  He thinks he's god.


----------



## wasserball (Mar 4, 2021)

wasserball said:


> Yes, he's gone!  But, we still got another extremist, Dr. Fauci.  He thinks he's god with his wild predictions.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 5, 2021)

The wife and I went to Sam's and Walmart yesterday and everyone was wearing a mask..We will see what happens next week...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 5, 2021)

It is my opinion that in our lifetime we will never know for sure if this whole thing was globally handled in the right way.  History will be the judge of that, when things will be looked at objectively and  without any emotions or motivations involved. With that being said, I do believe in siding on the error of caution. I would prefer that places wait until a percentage of the population has either had the vaccine or the virus before the heard policy is implemented but if my state follows Texas lead I will still wear a mask and isolate as much as I can until I do feel comfortable enough going back to living a "normal" life and I will be happy that people will have a choice to not wear a mask should they chose not to.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 5, 2021)

_Time to remove masks Gov. Abbott?_
Article written 3/04/21
AUSTIN, TEXAS (AP) — Texas reported 315 more deaths Thursday from the new coronavirus that causes COVID-19 as the state's pandemic death toll neared 44,000.
The Texas Department of State Health Services said the state's COVID-19 death toll stood at 43,878 Thursday. The state's confirmed and probable coronavirus cases rose by 5,903 to 2,671,442. An estimated 152,267 of those cases were active Thursday, officials said.


----------



## todalake (Mar 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Masks or no masks. Vaccines or no vaccines. When it's your turn...it's your turn.


I'm wearing a mask and getting a vaccine.   You can move ahead of me in the line.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 5, 2021)

todalake said:


> I'm wearing a mask and getting a vaccine.   You can move ahead of me in the line.


When I said it's your turn I was referring to dying. You want me step in front of you & die first?


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 7, 2021)

Some interesting mask data from the CDC.  

_During March 1–December 31, 2020, state-issued mask mandates applied in 2,313 (73.6%) of the 3,142 U.S. counties. Mask mandates were associated with a 0.5 percentage point decrease (p = 0.02) in daily COVID-19 case growth rates 1–20 days after implementation and decreases of 1.1, 1.5, 1.7, and 1.8 percentage points 21–40, 41–60, 61–80, and 81–100 days, respectively, after implementation (p<0.01 for all) (Table 1) (Figure). Mask mandates were associated with a 0.7 percentage point decrease (p = 0.03) in daily COVID-19 death growth rates 1–20 days after implementation and decreases of 1.0, 1.4, 1.6, and 1.9 percentage points 21–40, 41–60, 61–80, and 81–100 days, respectively, after implementation (p<0.01 for all). Daily case and death growth rates before implementation of mask mandates were not statistically different from the reference period._  Source:  CDC.​
Despite the small numbers, masking proponents, such as the CDC, will claim this is statistical proof that masking is needed.  Others, who are perhaps more versed in "weighted least-squares regression analysis" might ask some serious questions.  Regardless, this issue has become seriously political with little understanding of what the real numbers are (e.g., flawed testing, changing counting methods and rules, adjusting "weights" in weighted analysis, etc.}.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2021)

A sign posted in a Texas Restaurant. The manager said it is a joke but he is leaving it up!!
.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 16, 2021)

As a strong mask advocate I have not heard a single word about the "no mask" states like Florida.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 16, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> As a strong mask advocate I have not heard a single word about the "no mask" states like Florida.


The last time I saw anything about Florida, someone was comparing no-lockdown Florida to lockdown CA.    CA had the higher unemployment rate, as you might expect but the COVID death rates per million were comperable, even though FL residents have an older average age.  I can't verify the stats, though.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 17, 2021)

They're looking into opening up here & letting the mask mandate expire. I'm concerned enough about that, that I'll be talking to my doc about getting a note to continue wearing mine at work. And I'll continue to wear one in public. This pandemic is not over. It has slowed down but it's not over. I think it's a mistake to let everything go right now. I guess they will have to learn the hard way.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 17, 2021)

@MarciKS   Most people in the parts of Mississippi I've been in (five counties over the past few days) are still wearing them in businesses and healthcare facilities.  I can't imagine that you'll need a note to wear one for work.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 17, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> @MarciKS   Most people in the parts of Mississippi I've been in (five counties over the past few days) are still wearing them in businesses and healthcare facilities.  I can't imagine that you'll need a note to wear one for work.


I'll have to see what the infection control people do. I hope they'll continue to let us for safety sake. But I highly doubt it.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 17, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Since 7620 new COVID cases were reported in TX yesterday alone, it's pretty clear that undocumented people aren't their major COVID problem.


Texas is a huge state and often the big spikes in cases have in the El Paso and south valley regions (near the border).  Wherever we go here near the Texas Hill Country, everyone seems to still be wearing masks.  Of course spring break doesn't help a bit!!!

What is puzzling is why states that have locked down or closed up businesses have had so many cases.  Must be casual "get togethers" or parties that are helping spike it.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 17, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Some interesting mask data from the CDC.
> 
> _During March 1–December 31, 2020, state-issued mask mandates applied in 2,313 (73.6%) of the 3,142 U.S. counties. Mask mandates were associated with a 0.5 percentage point decrease (p = 0.02) in daily COVID-19 case growth rates 1–20 days after implementation and decreases of 1.1, 1.5, 1.7, and 1.8 percentage points 21–40, 41–60, 61–80, and 81–100 days, respectively, after implementation (p<0.01 for all) (Table 1) (Figure). Mask mandates were associated with a 0.7 percentage point decrease (p = 0.03) in daily COVID-19 death growth rates 1–20 days after implementation and decreases of 1.0, 1.4, 1.6, and 1.9 percentage points 21–40, 41–60, 61–80, and 81–100 days, respectively, after implementation (p<0.01 for all). Daily case and death growth rates before implementation of mask mandates were not statistically different from the reference period._  Source:  CDC.​
> Despite the small numbers, masking proponents, such as the CDC, will claim this is statistical proof that masking is needed.  Others, who are perhaps more versed in "weighted least-squares regression analysis" might ask some serious questions.  Regardless, this issue has become seriously political with little understanding of what the real numbers are (e.g., flawed testing, changing counting methods and rules, adjusting "weights" in weighted analysis, etc.}.


Agree.  In an attempt to try to get a handle on it, focusing on whatever might help even a little bit has been the theme and then politically torn apart.  Look at the Asian countries...they have eradicated it basically in such a shorter time than Europe and America.  So, what have they done right and what have we done wrong?


----------



## chic (Mar 17, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Texas is a huge state and often the big spikes in cases have in the El Paso and south valley regions (near the border).  Wherever we go here near the Texas Hill Country, everyone seems to still be wearing masks.  Of course spring break doesn't help a bit!!!
> 
> What is puzzling is why states that have locked down or closed up businesses have had so many cases.  Must be casual "get togethers" or parties that are helping spike it.


As a resident of one of those states, I would conjecture it's because prolonged despair can kill.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Agree.  In an attempt to try to get a handle on it, focusing on whatever might help even a little bit has been the theme and then politically torn apart.  Look at the Asian countries...they have eradicated it basically in such a shorter time than Europe and America.  So, what have they done right and what have we done wrong?


Most Asian countries' citizens are accustomed to very powerful authority figures, whether it's their government, their families, or a societal duty of courtesy toward other people. 

If you told my Korean, Chinese and Japanese immigrant friends that the government recommended or mandated mask wearing, social distancing, not traveling, and staying at home for their own and everyone else's safety, they would comply without bitching and moaning about it.

Indeed, it would be unthinkable to them to put someone else at risk.

That's why their numbers are so much better, IMHO.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 17, 2021)

Interesting article here on the Asian covid control:

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/d...-that-the-asian-century-has-begun-11609276674


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Article:  Governors--no mask mandate
> 
> Gov. Greg Abbott ended Texas' statewide mask mandate and announced an executive order to allow all businesses to reopen at full capacity.
> 
> ...


The Texas and Mississippi disease numbers will shoot right back up again, unless they've got the majority of their residents vaccinated by now.

What will be interesting to watch is the result of deciding to hold the March Madness games this year. If all the players have received both shots, and they are rigidly kept isolated from each other and from everyone else, including their families, maybe they can get away with it. The article in today's paper said the players will be together only while actually playing the games.

Sounds to me like once again, the dollar reigns triumphant.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 17, 2021)

Sunny said:


> The Texas and Mississippi disease numbers will shoot right back up again, unless they've got the majority of their residents vaccinated by now.
> 
> What will be interesting to watch is the result of deciding to hold the March Madness games this year. If all the players have received both shots, and they are rigidly kept isolated from each other and from everyone else, including their families, maybe they can get away with it. The article in today's paper said the players will be together only while actually playing the games.
> 
> Sounds to me like once again, the dollar reigns triumphant.



Not so far in Mississippi but most people are still choosing to wear masks.  Vaccinations are now available for everyone above 16 years old in Mississippi ...am hoping they work and this is soon behind us.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 17, 2021)

They do strange things down here.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 17, 2021)

Good riddance to the muzzle and don't mess with Texas as they say in the lonestar state.  I wish they would do the same thing here


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 17, 2021)

I wonder what effect state mask mandates have, my state hasn't had a state mandate but employers, stores, and cities require masks so I'm not sure who would be affected by a state mandate.  The company I work for (that also has offices in Texas) responded to the news by sending an email to let us know there is no change to their policy.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 18, 2021)

most people here in Texas are still wearing masks. I had a new W/D delivered yesterday. Delivery dudes wore masks. I did not, though I doubt that, with the exception of signing off on the delivery order, we were ever closer than 6 feet. Why didn’t I wear a mask? Totally slipped my mind In my own home. And I had a pre-op COVID test two days ago that came up negative.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 18, 2021)

Most of the older folks are fully vaccinated in our area of Texas.  That opens up a lot more activities.  Its almost spring "famous Bluebonnet" time and expect the tour buses to be back in business this year, stopping not far from here to indulge the passengers in their morning Kolaches and German sausage on the way to the "viewing and clicking" of the gorgeous blue flowers that dominate the meadows and fields.

We found out Bluebonnets grow where they want to, not where you want them too...they are blown by the wind to propagate new fields year after year usually.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 18, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Is your God the same one that has killed millions with his virus?


No Mother Nature killed millions, God just let the woman have her way as men tend to do.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 18, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> reply to debrakay:  I have said over and over that 860 people, mostly the old & those with medical issues, died of Covid-19 in my province here in Canada over the last year.  In the same time frame 3,000 people, young & old, have died of cancer.  But perhaps isn't sexy & it does not catch the media interest.  For these 860 the world got turned upside down.  How much those masks helped is debatable.  Perhaps for those with medical issues, maybe.  For the young with good resistance, probably a waste of time & money.  Good for you debrakay for speaking up for what you believe rather than take the easy path & follow the sheep.  We used to have something called "Freedom of Speech" but boy oh boy, you just try it today.


Why are so many dying of cancer?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 18, 2021)

wasserball said:


> I'm with Trump on this pandemic.  Let the people decide how to avoid the virus.  All these mandates and orders and rules are so arbitrary. Let me give you an example.  Texas UIL manages all high school sports.  The mandate was no spectators at the district and region meets that lead up to state, but they still make the rules.  Well, at state, they allowed half capacity.  Now, what is the difference?  OK, UIL made lots of money, whereas, the district and region meets were not their jurisdictions.  Then, the rule is to keep six feet apart on the pool deck.  Let me just say that it was impossible, but it is better to make the rule than to get sued.  It is nevertheless easy to take precautions, but implementation is impossible.  Money, money, money rules!


I agree actually, let them follow trump we could use a few less republicans, stupid people like my brother, in the world , no insult meant to anyone on the forum.  Just a personal opinion.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, money rules.  It also rules the vaccine & the fear needed to sell it.


Fear is not needed to sell it, common sense is needed though.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 18, 2021)

Still wearing my double masks.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 18, 2021)

*I agree, folks are getting tired of all this. Especially going into another summer of restrictions. But I would also prefer to wait until more people are vaccinated, and then to start slowly relaxing restrictions.  *


----------

